# Classical furniture research



## RBeirne (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi im currently doing an assignment for college about furniture used by classical musicians and would love if you could fill out my survey, any other feedback would also be greatly appreciated,

http://gs-survey.com/s.asp?s=9516 only takes about 3 mins


----------

